# Do powerful backpack blowers work for snow removal



## diyer999 (Jul 24, 2011)

Q: Do the really powerful backpack leaf blowers work well for snow removal ?

Hello members. I'm asking the above question primarily for home snow removal. I think I recall someone mentioning that you can use a leaf blower for snow removal. It seems like it would certainly remove a light accumulation, but what about the heavy wet snow ? . . . and how deep can the snow be for this to be a practical tool ? Just curious. 

I really need a dedicated snow blower but I have a space issue, so, I dont know if or when that will happen.


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

Yes and no. If it's the light fluffy stuff it works. If it's wet snow or packed down, no.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

We use Stihl BR600's on our commercial walks. We have found them to be very useful on accumulations of around 2 inches. The snow must be dry and fluffy though.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Shindaiwa EB 854 on 3" works good on the light stuff. Hard snow nope.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

If this helps you at all.. It was a combo of wet and powder.

Walk clearing with a blower Echo 770


----------



## diyer999 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Back to you guys*

Not sure how to answer everyone at the same time, so I'm gonna answer myself and hope some reads this. So, then, since it is only the light and fluffy stuff that it [a blower] will work on, and if I dont have a large area to clear, then I assume a good push shovel is probably just as expedient and not worth the time and effort setting a blower up ? . . .

So, is it when you guys have a "large area" to work, that it pays you to use a leaf blower (any type: handheld, backpack, walk behind) ?

Btw, I dont actually have a powerful backpack yet, and I'm not sure if I will. Recently I was looking into getting one because I might do some landscaping work part time to help my son-in-law who is in that business, like you guys. But if I do not end up working with him, as far as my own landscaping needs, I'm fine with a handheld blower, and if I get a backpack at all it would be the lightest high quality unit I could find, in the 13-15 lb. range . . . I really hate the vibration that my Echo handheld has.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

The new echoes are not bad on the vibration has they where 3 years ago. And for 13-15 # range you looking at a PB 265 and that is 13.3#


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

I've used.Echo 755 and 770's for some porch areas and steps but doesn't work so well unless snow is light.and powdery. Good for clearing off cars...no scratches. Throttle cables are prone to freezing on the echos.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

They all freeze I put sea foam and spray the cable and that helps a lot on my stump cutters I put rubbing alcohol on them and use my air compressor and air nozzle to plow it through till it comes out the other end. It only takes about 3 minutes to do on my bigger equipment.


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

Love using the backpacks for clearing walks and even driveways if it's dry and fluffy!


----------

